# Well, I did it...



## chichi_power (Apr 17, 2013)

I found a good, lesser expensive, pre-made raw food for my dogs. It is called Bravo Raw Dog Food. It doesn't have any preservatives, fillers, etc. in it. My dogs love it, and are already spoiled by it. They WILL NOT touch anything else. Even if it's mixed with another food. That's fine by me though. 
Heh... I realized I kinda sound like an advertisement... :laughing3:

My question is: My older dogs urine is oily. A couple of times she's peed in the house, I think it's b/c she's jealous of the pup, and it looks greasy. She does SO well on a raw diet, I've given her a raw diet b/4 and it stops her itching, skin irritation, and smelliness. But, when I made the raw diet myself, her urine wasn't oily. I don't want to make it myself again b/c I don't know if I'm doing it right. So, back to the question, why would her urine be oily? 
Please help!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Could be a number of things -- I will start with how long after she peed did you find the puddle?
Sometimes as the urine evaporates, it can become sticky/greasy. 

How much H2O is she drinking? Have you noticed any change in her consumption? Feeding full raw provides for a great amount of water - I have never seen Bravo brand in person to know the consistency, but perhaps it is not offering as much as she needs (Dogs tend to only drink when they are REALLY thirsty, as opposed to keeping themselves properly hydrated all the time).

Worst case scenario, have her checked for diabetes. Better safe than sorry?


----------

